# New Fiesta 1.6 TDCi - remap



## Turbo weasel

I have a new shape 1.6 TDCi Fiesta. This is 89 BHP and 204N.

I believe mapping would increase power to approx 120 - 125 BHP, not sure of the torque.

My insurance would increase by approx £55 if the engine was mapped.

My questions are: 
a. Is mapping worthwhile
b. Who would you recommend for mapping
c. How would it affect my warranty
d. How would it affect MPG


----------



## Grizzle

A: yes not only for power but for safe overtaking etc.
B. Sorry no idea
C. Maps are pretty much un detectable 
D. you should see MPG increase again it depends on how you drive it.


----------



## Dave^

the remapping changes fuel/air mixture, rev limit, etc....

the remap itself is pretty much undetectable, but if the dealer hooks up the diagnostics equipment and notices setting outside of their standard paramitors, they'll know it's been chipped/remapped....

could void warranty if you blow the gearbox to pieces and they work out it's been remapped..... as like insurance, they'll do anything to avoid forking out........


----------



## gtidriver

go and speak to the dealer that sold you the car and ask who they recomend to remap and ask them what it invalidates thats what i did with my gti never had a problem.or get a plug and play job like superchips bluefin if you have to go to the dealers all you do is disconect it.or have a switchable one installed.


----------



## minimadgriff

We get about an extra 30bhp out of them and 45-50llbft of torque.  

Its well worth while doing as with such a small car that amount of gain makes a big difference! 

The price is £399.95 inc vat and this includes before and after rolling road runs and its mapped on out Rolling Road. 

You should see an improvement in MPG as long as you don't drive it like a loon constantly. 

worst thing to do is speak to the dealer you use about mapping. 99% of dealers don't have a clue about the cars they sell/work on let alone stuff like that! If you don't tell them they won't know. If something major goes wrong with the car and your nervous about it going back to them with a re-map on you can get it taken off.


----------



## tmagnet

minimadgriff said:


> We get about an extra 30bhp out of them and 45-50llbft of torque.
> 
> Its well worth while doing as with such a small car that amount of gain makes a big difference!
> 
> The price is £399.95 inc vat and this includes before and after rolling road runs and its mapped on out Rolling Road.
> 
> You should see an improvement in MPG as long as you don't drive it like a loon constantly.
> 
> worst thing to do is speak to the dealer you use about mapping. 99% of dealers don't have a clue about the cars they sell/work on let alone stuff like that! If you don't tell them they won't know. If something major goes wrong with the car and your nervous about it going back to them with a re-map on you can get it taken off.


Do your remaps affect the flash counter at all?
Cheers


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

A lot of Ford dealers offer something via Wolf or Mountune, which may extend down to the ZS, and will allow you to keep your warranty. I think some offer Bluefin too?


----------



## minimadgriff

tmagnet said:


> Do your remaps affect the flash counter at all?
> Cheers


On some cars yes it does.

Ben


----------



## Andy_Green

The missus has just bought a ZS tdci, great little car, can only imagine how much fun a remapped version would be, she of course wouldnt see the reasoning behind remapping tho, shame.


----------



## woodymbr

For Ford's, I'd give Jamsport a call. They did my mates ST for £200


----------



## mondeomike

Mapping TDCI deffo worth it, I had a Focus 1.8 TDCI and after a remap it was a beast, shocked a few Golf GTi `s and the like.


----------



## farcrygamer

how about some kind of tuning box if it's still under warranty. that's something that stealers will never be able to proof as long as you remove it before going to them.


----------



## tmagnet

farcrygamer said:


> how about some kind of tuning box if it's still under warranty. that's something that stealers will never be able to proof as long as you remove it before going to them.


Depends on what you mean,
1. A tuning box for uploading remaps to your car via the obd?
or
2. Tuning box that plugs in under the bonnet?

1. only as good as the maps that are on it
2. They are rubbish compared to remaps


----------



## minimadgriff

Wouldn't put a tuning box any where near a car! These one that plug in, in the engine bay just fool the ecu you by either just chucking loads of fuel in or telling a sensor to over/under read.


----------



## Ti22

I agree with the man from AmD.
Plug and play boxes are a bodge and generic at best. Every car/ engine is different so a setup on the rollers is definitely what you need.

I had a MK4 golf GT TDI which was remapped to 205 Hp. it was awesome. 

If you want to keep your warranty, then Bluefin may be the way forward - this is remapping from a ford dealer. As has been said though, remaps are pretty undectectable, and if anything does go majorly wrong (highly unlikely) then just get it removed befroe the car goes in..


----------



## ianFRST

go to a decent for dealer!!

they should be able to tell you about a mountune kit for it, and this is all done within the warranty

my sisters just put a deposit on a 1.6 petrol zetec s, she is thinking about the kit for it, and the full mountune kit (stainless cat back exhaust, 4-2-1 manifold, induction kit and remap, taking it from 120ps to 140ps) is £1495 fitted (was the price we were told)

http://www.archersofashby.co.uk/mountune/s150/s140_home_page.htm


----------



## HarperST

ianFRST said:


> go to a decent for dealer!!
> 
> they should be able to tell you about a mountune kit for it, and this is all done within the warranty
> 
> my sisters just put a deposit on a 1.6 petrol zetec s, she is thinking about the kit for it, and the full mountune kit (stainless cat back exhaust, 4-2-1 manifold, induction kit and remap, taking it from 120ps to 140ps) is £1495 fitted (was the price we were told)
> 
> http://www.archersofashby.co.uk/mountune/s150/s140_home_page.htm


Moutune dont remap diesels......Yet!


----------



## farcrygamer

Regrading the piggy back tuningboxes, i don't think they are all rubish. Some of them like 25 quid ones form ebay defo are but some others like dragon tuning and similar stuff are very far from rubbish. i personally drove a nissan navara dci with and without that dragon thing and the difference was day and night. simmilar situation with rav4 d4d as well.

i am not trying to say that boxes are better than the remap but for as long as you want to keep your warranty i still highly recommend you tuning box which is easily pulled out before any visit to the stealers


----------



## Neil_M

Turbo weasel said:


> I have a new shape 1.6 TDCi Fiesta. This is 89 BHP and 204N.
> 
> I believe mapping would increase power to approx 120 - 125 BHP, not sure of the torque.
> 
> My insurance would increase by approx £55 if the engine was mapped.
> 
> My questions are:
> a. Is mapping worthwhile
> b. Who would you recommend for mapping
> c. How would it affect my warranty
> d. How would it affect MPG


A) Yes IMO
B) Check out the fiesta forums for guys that have it done. They will keep you right.
C) If your engine goes kaboom and they find you have a different map on it, you are screwed. But that means they have to look for it in the first place.
D) Many note an increase in their MPG

One note, look at the power graphs of whatever map you go for. Dont be sold on peak increases. Look at how the extra power is delivered.


----------



## dew1911

Personally Superchips Bluefin is the weapon of choice for Ford TDCi Machines. You get the code reader and everything you need. Power is always well within the cars limits too


----------



## uruk hai

mondeomike said:


> Mapping TDCI deffo worth it, I had a Focus 1.8 TDCI and after a remap it was a beast, shocked a few Golf GTi `s and the like.


What remap did you have ?


----------

